

Find the jQuery Bug #8: Suspicious Selectors - elijahmanor
http://www.elijahmanor.com/2012/03/find-jquery-bug-8-suspicious-selectors.html

======
pieter
This post seems to completely miss the point of selectors and how you can
match classnames and use pseudo selectors. This isn't a bug in jQuery at all,
but just the way css selectors work.

Especially telling is this phrase:

    
    
        Here are some examples of invalid selectors in jQuery because they contain invalid characters:
        $( "#person.name" ).addClass( "highlight" ); // FAIL
    

This is of course a perfectly valid selector, selecting a node that has both
the id person and the class name. Saying that the selector is invalid is
simply wrong.

------
elijahmanor
Are there other languages other than JavaServer Faces that puts weird
characters inside the id attribute of elements?

